# What is wrong?



## fender0107401 (Jun 11, 2010)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20100605:
> AFFECTS: users of multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good and
> multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad
> AUTHOR: kwm@FreeBSD.org
> ...




```
> pkg_info | grep -i gstreamer
gstreamer-0.10.29_1 Development framework for creating media applications
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.29,3 GStreamer written collection of plugins handling several me
gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.22,3 Gstreamer gconf plugin
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.22,3 Good gstreamer-plugins
```


```
portmaster gstreamer-plugins-bad

===>>> [color="Red"]No valid installed port, or port directory given[/color]
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```

Why?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

Try `# portmaster multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad`


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 11, 2010)

It works, but why?

Is that are committer's mistake?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 11, 2010)

You don't have the plugins-bad package installed.  Thus, you can't run portmaster on it to upgrade (portmaster gstreamer-plugins-bad).  Instead, you have to tell portmaster to install it from the ports tree (portmaster multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad).

Or, if you don't need it, then just ignore it.


----------

